# No Agua tank



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any measurements or photos of the no agua water tank at the Colorado Railroad Museum?


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go. My picture taken 10-25-2008. Water gauge shows the tank to be 12 feet high. I could send you a larger picture via e-mail. Let me know. 










Terl


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Terl,

You might want to check this out.

http://4largescale.com/Thompson/61.htm

Jack may be able to help you out.

Doc


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. That information will help me greatly.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By docwatsonva on 11 Sep 2009 05:52 AM 
Terl,

You might want to check this out.

http://4largescale.com/Thompson/61.htm

Jack may be able to help you out.

Doc
Sorry -

I passed on everything I had on the "Jack's Jack's Cabin Water Tank[/i]" (including all the drawings and dimensional data) to Roger Cutter after I finished building it for him. If you'd like to see more shots of the model, click on my name below and hit the "Structures" drop-down menu.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

You can contact Roger at:

[email protected]

Doc


----------

